# Relaxing Video



## natureman (Jun 3, 2016)

I put this together for a friend that has a high stress job.  Thirty minutes long and best viewed in HD and 1080p.  Scenes change about every 2 minutes.


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 3, 2016)

Nice!  Looks like a good place to be on a hot day.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 3, 2016)

Sure is! I love stuff like this. Awesome video!


----------



## natureman (Jun 4, 2016)

Thank you all very much.


----------



## carver (Jun 4, 2016)

I have to ask,Mark are you a fisherman,because you sure find some "fishy" looking water! BTW,another great video.


----------



## natureman (Jun 4, 2016)

Yes, I am a trout fisherman but much more of an explorer.  If I were not so old this is what I would do.


<p>Down The Line - Trailer from Francois-Xavier De Ruydts on Vimeo.</p>


----------



## carver (Jun 5, 2016)

I too am far to old for that kind of exploring, it would be a lot of work with the pressure of the water pushing against you as you try to climb out.


----------

